# [SOLVED] Random Reboots on my PC



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi,

I am having some serious problems with my computer. The problem is persisting for a month now and i have brought my computer to a specialist but even they don't know anymore.

Where to start? My PC all of a sudden got random reboots with event log 41(63) kernel power. No bugcheckcode was given. I removed half of my RAM, i switched to an older videocard and at the shop they installed a new power unit but it kept rebooting randomly. Sometimes 4 times in a row and sometimes a week without a reboot. I checked the power outlet by connecting to a different one and still get reboots. I removed the surge protector but still random reboots. I scanned with microsoft essentials, nod32 full scan and checked the RAM in the bios and even checked all the HDD's for errors and all was good. The computer specialist says it may be the motherboard. I have bought a new power unit just now which is a very good one (i checked  ) but still getting random reboots.

I am at a loss what to do now. My computer is my life and if even the computer specialist doesn't know what the problem is then what should i do?

Please, i am on my knees, what could i do that i haven't done before? Should i just buy a new motherboard and be done with it or is there a possibility that the problem is from something else.

Just remembered, i disabled my sound driver from my video card because i read somewhere that multiple drivers could make a conflict. Still random reboots.

Thanks in advance.

Best Regards,
William

Specs:

Windows 7 Home Premium SP1
2x WD HDD's
Corsair RM 750
MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC (not being overclocked)
Intel i7 2600 Processor
MSI Military Class Motherboard


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Hi Unknown Ninja and welcome to TSF :wave:

Have you turned off the automatic-restart'? - If not sure, from the Control-Panel select 'System' - 'Advanced' tab (near the top of the dialogue-box), then look for the area marked 'Start-up and Recovery' and click the 'Settings' button. In next dialogue-box, look for the area 'System Failure' and untick the 'Automatically restart' entry.

The next time the PC crashes, you should get a 'Blue Screen Of Death' (BSOD), with a lot of blurb and a 'Stop: xxxxxx xxxxxx........' code. Please make a note of that code and post back.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

The kernel power event ID 41 error occurs when the computer is shut down, or it restarts unexpectedly.
How old is the PC?
What's the Model Number of the Mobo?
Brand/specs,configuration of the RAM?
Brand & Model of the replaced PSU?
First thing is to disable Auto Restart as recommended by WereBo.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Thanks for the quick replies.

How old is the PC? 3 years old but has new RAM, HDD's, videocard and Power Supply.
What's the Model Number of the Mobo? MSI H67MA-E45.
Brand/specs,configuration of the RAM? Kingston HyperX Genesis 16 GB DIMM DDR3-1600 Kit
Brand & Model of the replaced PSU? Corsair RM750

Hope this helps.

Thanks for helping me out guys/or girls  .

Edit: My roommate has the same computer only a different videocard and RAM so i have switched the HDD's, RAM and videocard to see if it keeps randomly rebooting or if that computer does it now as well.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Your PSU is lower quality and could still be the issue here.

Please go into the BIOS and find the 12V, 3.3V, 5V, and VCORE voltages and report back the readings.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

What Brand & Model was the old PSU that was replaced by the Corsair?
Corsair is not a brand we recommend but I doubt two PSU's would cause the exact same issues and the Corsair being new makes the probability even less.
But, checking the Voltages in the Bios is still a valid recommendation.
The Hyper X RAM would be my first concern as it's noted for issues.
Run MemTest one one stick at a time and let it make at least 7 passes: Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

@Masterchiefxx17

Ok, don't know what you mean. Feel rather noobish now  . I don't really know where to look but i will try and find what you mentioned.

@Tyree

I thought i bought good hardware. I checked reviews and user reviews and everything. If this power unit sucks i can return it still.

The old Power Unit was a Corsair CX600.

Edit: I also have a question. The New Corsair RM 750 does not have a 3 pin connector for the motherboard. I put the 6 pin in it and it worked so 2 pins are sticking out. Is this wrong?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I checked it and here are the values:

PC Health Status
CPU Corce Voltage *1.2084V*
CPU i/o Voltage * 1.048V*
GPU Voltage *0.64*
DRAM Voltage *1.472V*
3.3V *3.296V*
5V *5.045V*
12V *11.968V*

CPU Temperature *53oC*

Some where fluctuating.

This is with a test Power Unit, not the Power Unit what the 6 Pin Connector in the 4 Pin Connector. This Power Supply has a 4 Pin Connector.

Edit: As i mentioned before i have switched the RAM and Videocard to rule them out as the cause of the problems. Also the Motherboard is the same type but a different one. CPU is also the same type but a different one.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

You need to check the Voltages using the PSU that is installed when the problems occur.
The Voltages you list are good.
What other RAM (brand & specs) did you try?



Unknown Ninja said:


> Edit: My roommate has the same computer only a different videocard and RAM so i have switched the HDD's, RAM and videocard to see if it keeps randomly rebooting or if that computer does it now as well.


And what were the results?


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Both computers haven't randomly reboot yet but it can take 24 hours or more for it to occur.

I just burned the memtest. That is going to take a long time if i need to do all 7 passes but i will try.

The Power Supply that had the problems is at the shop and i don't have the means to get it at the moment. It also rebooted with the new Power Supply. It has not rebooted with the test Power Supply i got from the shop. So to not get confused: i have 3 Power Supply's:

- One unknown test. This one has not had any random reboots yet. This PS has a 4 pin connector.
- One Corsair CX600 (at the shop right now). This one had the random reboots. This also has a 4 pin connector.
- One Corsair RM750 (the new one). This one has also had random reboots. This one does not have a 4 pin connector but i put the 6 pin in de 4 pin connector and it worked for 7 days straight and then the random reboots started again.

Can it be that i got the random reboots because i put the 6 pin cable in the 4 pin motherboard input? It did fit and worked for 7 days straight without a reboot. Do i need to buy 6 pin to 4 pin converter?

Sorry for all the confusing text. English is not my native language and i am a bit hyper from all these problems.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

My mate's PC has 2GB x 4 sticks Corsair.

I am now running the 2nd pass on memtest the first stick.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I feel rather stupid now... :uhoh:

I just looked at the new Power Supply and it has a 8 pin connector that can be split in 2. Can putting a 6 pin connector in a 4 pin connector cause random reboots?

To justify my actions, the cables are black and it is almost impossible to see that they can be split in 2. They should have made it more clearly for noobs like me. But it is my own damn stupid fault :banghead: .


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Hehehehe... We've all made silly mistakes in the past, we all were 'beginners' too sometime or other :lol:

In theory, it shouldn't cause random reboots over days/hours, it would either work or not work. In practice though, It might but I've never heard of it before.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I just ran through every cable one by one. I had the good CPU cable connected but it was not split in two so i did not make a mistake, which is very good news. I read somewhere that a 6 pin can blow up a 4 pin connector and screw up your CPU. Thank god i didn't do that. This does mean that the Power Supply is not the culprit at this moment. It would be extremely unlucky if the new one is broken as well but my nickname is Donald Duck so everything is possible  .


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

It's a very slim chance for a new PSU to break down (unless massively overloaded), but no 'Quality-Assurance' test is 100% foolproof. Although we don't recommend 'Corsair' PSUs, they're not bad for a mid-range quality PSU.

Hopefully, the next crash should produce a BSOD with an error-code, that will very likely narrow the fault down.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Still have yet to get a random reboot. Can't figure out why on some days it happens 3 to 6 times and sometimes it doesn't happen for a week. Hope it stays this way...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Fingers crossed for you :wink:


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Yesterday i got a few random reboots. I put the new Power Supply in and still got a few random reboots. The RAM is different in the computer and so is the graphics card. The only thing it could be is the motherboard i think. Everything else has been swapped. I also checked all the HDD's and they all checked out ok.

How can i check if my motherboard is fried?

I also did not get a blue screen or an error. It just randomly reboots and i get the same kernel power error event 41 with both power supply's.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

It may very well be the Motherboard then if everything has been replaced.

We can test the GPU by removing it and using the onboard graphics and test the RAM by removing one stick at a time to see if it happens.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

The computer rebooted today and it would not turn on again. I turned the power switch of and on again, got a spark and the computer started with no icons or windows bar at the bottom. I disabled the computer by pushing the button in front.

I don't know what to do now anymore. It can not be the RAM as is have switched it with other RAM that worked great on a different computer. I changed the Graphics card with an older one and checked all the hdd's. It can't be the Power Unit because i had it happen with 3 power supply's. The only thing it can be is the motherboard but how do i check that when my PC is fried and won't start up anymore?

Should i bring it to the shop again? A different one then last one so maybe they know what is up.

Edit: As extra info: The other computer with all my new hardware is running like a dream right now. It has the RAM, Graphics Card, HDD's and the same power supply. It can't be any of those then.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

A spark from a PSU would indicate a faulty PSU or a short in the system. 
A common cause of shorting is improper Mobo mounting. One standoff, no more - no less, is required for each Mobo mounting hole. Mobo shorting to the I/O plate is also a possibility.
Testing on the bench eliminates Mobo shorting and makes it much easier to accurately diagnose components.

To prevent random reboots, disable Auto Restart.

Click on Start and then on Control Panel.
In the Control Panel double click to open System.
In the left panel under ‘Tasks’ click on Advanced system settings.
In the section labeled ‘Startup and Recovery’, click on the Settings button.
In the section labeled ‘System failure, remove the checkmark from ‘Automatically restart’.
Click Ok, OK to exit.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

The computer started up again and i got to windows ok. After 5 minutes i got a random reboot. I changed the settings mentioned a week ago and i do not get a bsod or any other error other then event 41 kernel power.

I shut the computer down because it rebooted again just now.

I am getting a little bit sick of this. I am not a computer whizzkid so i don't understand what you mean most of the time, sorry for that.

I will open op the pc and look at how the motherboard is connected and is something doesn't look right. I don't know where to look but i can try.

Wish i had a Prozac at this moment or some other relaxing medication :angry: . Feel like throwing the computer out the window. Feel like such a noob that i can't find the problem...

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone. You are great people!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*



Tyree said:


> Testing on the bench eliminates Mobo shorting and makes it much easier to accurately diagnose components.


Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I just removed the motherboard (feel like a genius  ). Here is a picture. The white line is the circuit that has a pin bent to the side. Can someone tell me if this is normal?

Edit: Now the line is red so you can see it better. It is in the bottom right corner. Sorry for the bad quality but it's an old digital camera.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

The quickest route to find what that is would be checking the manual MSI Global H67MA-E45


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

It says the speakers.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Like a Frankenstein concoction i got my PC running outside the case. It runs perfectly. Should i let it stay this way for a few days and see if it reboots or should i put it back in the case?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I think Tyree may have nailed your issue and it was improperly mounted causing a short


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I also got a spark when booting the computer with 2 screwdrivers, is that normal? Also, 1 time it kept rebooting when everything was connected properly.

I straitened the pin back to how it should be.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Where was the spark ? across the jumpers


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Between the 2 screwdrivers.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Your not being to clear here why would you be using 2 screwdrivers there is never a situation where that should be needed, for 1 and 2 you should not have power on or the power supply connected to the mother board when moving the board for bench testing.
that type of thing can ruin a board.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

To boot the computer i need 2 screwdrivers to complete the circuit on the power on button pins. A few times i got a small spark. I don't know how to explain it better.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

That is what I mentioned across the jumper.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Sorry, did not know what a jumper was. Bit of a noob with these things  .

But it is normal?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Yes that is, and the only time you want to see a spark.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Ok, thanks for your input. You guys rock!

Is the constant rebooting also normal? It happened only once and never happened again after turning the power switch on and off. I am now working on the problem computer and it works fine.

Should i keep it like this and see if the random reboots still happen or not?

Thanks in advance.

Edit: Could it be that the random reboots where caused by the bent pin?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Run it for a few hours just to be sure and if all is well, take time and put it back paying particular attention to the placement of the stand off's ensure you use only the amount to match the holes on the board,align them properly and don't over tighten when screwing down the board.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I will keep it on the whole night (it's late here) and if it stays working i will put everything back tomorrow. I hope it all works. Now i know how to build my own computer so thank you from the bottom of my heart. I don't need a repair shop to do it for me anymore  .


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

The main thing to remember is take your time and use the manual 1 because your not in a race and 2 because it tells you where everything goes,it is amazing how quickly you can learn to do things once the initial worries are taken away.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Taking my time is not my strongest characteristic but i will do as you say  .

Thanks again for all the tips. Loving this forum!

Isn't it funny that the repair shop did not know what to do and you guys show one option after the other? If you want to do it good, do it yourself because people these days don't do their jobs with heart. I had this happen with other so called professionals? I even had to tell a man who was fixing a boiler as a kid that a hose was not connected. He was red as a tomato. I was like 10 years old.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Unfortunately, the world is full of "professionals" that really aren't qualified to do the work effectively. Tech schools pump them out daily.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

What he said ^^^


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Congratulations on your first successful 'Bench-test' Unknown Ninja, leaving it running overnight and checking it tomorrow will complete your first successful 'Soak-test' too :wink:


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I felt like such a nerd when my computer booted up and i screamed out "It's Alive!". I felt like a real Dr. Frankenstein. Gave me quite a rush! I rarely feel any emotions so this was awesome! In my boring handicapped life without work this was a day i won't forget. That's not pathetic at all (sarcasm)...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Hey I still get a kick out of building one and getting the first post beep


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Does sound like your motherboard is failing then since it is having weird boot issues plus the other hardware shows signs of working.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

My computer stayed on the whole night.

I just reassembled my computer. It works as i am now writing this message on that computer. It was quite easy.

I made the decision to not connect anything to the case itself and keep it like this for a few days to see if it is the case for sure, then i will reconnect the buttons and fans 1 by 1 to see what the problem is. It will take some time but i don't see another way of doing it.

Thanks everyone for your amazing help!

I will keep updating this thread off course  .


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

You're welcome and good choice to test with minimal connections at a time. :thumb:


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Have not gotten a random reboot yet (fingers crossed)  .


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I haven't got a random reboot in 5 days now. The computer seems to run better as well.

I want to buy a good case. Which cases do you guys recommend? I am looking at the Cooler Master Silencio 652, is that one any good? I want one that has sound dampening or is this money wasted?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Glad to hear your system is stable.
CoolerMaster makes good cases. Cases are a personal choice so get one that meets your needs and appeals to you.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Today the computer was doing really weird stuff. It did not randomly reboot but some programs stopped working and everything loaded in a snail pace. Loading Firefox took more then a minute.

After that i rebooted it myself and i got a BSOD with a very long error code (which i wrote on a piece of paper). I burned a system restore disc a few days ago so i ran that and the computer starts up like normal again but everything is slow, and i mean real slow. I looked in the BIOS (which loads lke loading a picture on a computer from the 90s with slow internet) and the CPU was almost 100o. It scared me so i turned off the computer.

What can this all mean?

Sorry for my bad English, i am really tired and need to get some sleep. I have a feeling it won't be a good nights sleep...

Thanks in advance for all your help and sorry for bothering you all with this problem.

Edit: I also connected the power switch of my case back on and it kept rebooting and turning off, really weird. After turning the power off it stopped. I did this after i restored my computer so it is not the fault of all these problems but worth a mention.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I would be looking at the power supply and possibly the hard drive


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I checked the HDD's and no errors found. It can't be the power supply because it is brand new and i changed it like 3 times with different ones.

The problems that are now present are that when i connect the power on/off switch to the motherboard my PC keeps rebooting, when i disconnect the power it stops but comes back whenever it reboots. Even when using a screwdriver to boot the computer up it sometimes reboots constantly. I also get a load crackle when it reboots out of itself.

Also, when going in the BIOS it loads really slow. Like a slideshow. Is that normal? Never did this before yesterday.

I suspect the motherboard to be the culprit.

I installed speedfan and my CPU is 100o when doing something, is that normal? Before it was like 70 which i thought was pretty hot. There is only 1 stick of ram installed so that can't be the problem. The graphics card worked fine on the other computer so that can't be the problem as well. Can the CPU be the problem?

I don't know what to do anymore. I don't even think the computer shop knows what to do with this.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

This is when my computer is idle.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Speedfan is for fans and not reliable for Temp & Voltage. Use the Bios and see how the Temps & Voltages compare to Speedfan.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Could this be shorting on that switch ?


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I don't understand why the BIOS screen is like a slideshow all of a sudden. Why is that?

I get the same results in the BIOS screen with Temp and the like.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I just reinstalled windows 7 because i got a message saying that my copy of windows 7 was not legitimite which it is. The boot screen is still a slideshow and windows is still really slow. I installed my graphics card driver and it took 30+ minutes. Normaly it is like 2 minutes.

Also, when installing windows 7 the computer rebooted like 3 times when it should not have. I was able to install it but took some tries.

Also, when rebooting (the normal way) it kept rebooting in a loop and crackling until i turned the power switch off.

It just doesn't work normaly anymore. What can be the problem? The only things that it could be are the motherboard and the CPU. How do i test this out?

The random reboots occurred when the case was not connected to the motherboard. It can't be the case.

Thanks in advance for helping!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Remove the ram and boot see if it beeps no beeps indicates a problem with the motherboard.
the Cpu is unlikely they are pretty robust.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

As above ^ 
If the Bios is having issues the Mobo is suspect.
If the Mobo is a problem, it has a 3 yr. warranty..... if you want to stay with MSI.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I will test the motherboard.

In the meantime, what motherboard is a good choice? I was looking at a Asrock Z87 Extreme, is that one any good? What motherboard do you guys recommend?


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I tested the motherboard. I removed all the RAM and i got 3 loud beeps and then it randomly reboots to infinity. What does this mean?

Thanks in advance.

Edit: I found that this means that the motherboard can't detect the RAM which is normal. Is the random rebooting also normal? Everytime the jumpers for power on/off have to do something it shorts and reboots.

Edit2: It can't be:

Graphics card
RAM
Processor (highly unlikely)
HDD's
Case
Power supply

Only things that remaining are the motherboard or in the rarest case the processor which is highly unlikely.

What do you guys recommend now?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

The beep code you heard does confirm the Mobo recognizes no RAM installed but it the Bios screen is "like a slideshow" the Bios chip is suspect.
What is the exact Model Number of your Mobo?


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

To summarize all the problems:

- My computer is super slow.
- Random Reboots.
- Infinite reboots when rebooting my computer normaly which can only be solved by switching the power off.
- When powering on the computer with a screwdriver, it sometimes keeps rebooting over and over again and sometimes it does not.
- Bios screen is like a slideshow.
- The CPU is very hot (100+ celsius).

I think that was everything  .

My motherboard = MSI H67MA-E45


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

The 100C CPU is a definite issue. Is the heatsink/fan properly & securely fasted to the Mobo?


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

The only thing that was weird was that there was no pasta between the fan and the cpu. Everything should be good it think. I will check.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*



Unknown Ninja said:


> The only thing that was weird was that there was no pasta between the fan and the cpu.


That would explain the high CPU temp! You need to clean the CPU & Heatsink thoroughly with 90% minimum alcohol and apply thermal paste. It's possible the CPU has been damaged.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

:uhoh:, i did not secure the fan properly... (shame)

Now it is secured properly. It is a very complicated system. The processor is now 50 - 60 celsius and fast again.

Does this only cause the computer to be really slow?

Problems summary:

- Random Reboots.
- Infinite reboots when rebooting my computer normaly which can only be solved by switching the power off.
- When powering on the computer with a screwdriver, it sometimes keeps rebooting over and over again and sometimes it does not.

These problems are now still occuring. Can it be that the computer randomly rebooted because the fan was not secured properly?

It can still be the case if that caused it.

Edit: I should be a comedy act shouldn't I? You guys are laughing your butts of! I am so ashamed.


----------



## Myzury (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*



Unknown Ninja said:


> :uhoh:
> Edit: I should be a comedy act shouldn't I? You guys are laughing your butts of! I am so ashamed.


hey. whats even more funny is that ur forum is being used in my class. :grin:


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Always wanted to be a celebrity (sarcasm). I am going to hide under a stone now... :banghead:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

random reboots are usually down to heat, power, RAM or mobo.

Repeated reboots could be that the cpu power connector isn't connected properly.

Did you put new thermal paste on after cleaning the old paste?


----------



## Myzury (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*



Unknown Ninja said:


> Always wanted to be a celebrity (sarcasm). I am going to hide under a stone now... :banghead:


well ur helping us learn. also i would suggest to buy a new motherB or test all ur stuff in ur roomates computer.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

We all make simple mistakes.
50-60C at idle is still too hot.



greenbrucelee said:


> Did you put new thermal paste on after cleaning the old paste?


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I need to buy some paste tommorow. I don't have any laying around.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

If you did not clean the CPU & Heatsink and apply fresh paste STOP using the PC until you do!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

dont use the computer until you get it on, you will just make things worse.

And remember to clean of any old paste first. Too much paste is as bad as not enough.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Ok, thanks for the tips.

Only question is, what is too much and what is not enough?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

when applying paste usually a pea sized amount of paste is enough. You dont need to spread it as the heatsink will do the job as you secure it.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Thanks!

Maybe a stupid question but do you mean big pea's or small pea's. We have a lot of different pea's here.

Never thought this would be a question i would ask :huh:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

watch this video How-to apply thermal compound - YouTube


----------



## Myzury (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*



Unknown Ninja said:


> Ok, thanks for the tips.


keep us updated ^3^


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

@greenbrucelee

Thanks! Awesome!

@Myzury

What's in store for the Unknown Ninja? Will everything go as planned or will something terrible happen? Are there evil forces at play!? Tune in tommorow for more updates!

Class is dismissed for today


----------



## Myzury (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*



Unknown Ninja said:


> @Myzury
> What's in store for the Unknown Ninja? Will everything go as planned or will something terrible happen? Are there evil forces at play!? Tune in tommorow for more updates!
> 
> Class is dismissed for today


not yet i want to know


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

we all screw things up when first doing this. Many of us on here have been building systems for years and I can bet atleast 70% of the staff members on here have spilled their own blood all over a motherboard (desktops use to have an annoying sharp metal bar that housed the drives) and we have all screwed up with heatsinks at one point or another.


----------



## Mustang64 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Ill just post a little input for you, I had random reboots like this on my desktop about 2 years ago. The issue turned out to be a short was happening though my USB slots. Also the I/O panel would hit the board sometime. So I would advise you to inspect your I/O shield panel to make sure its not shorting out your cpu Randomly. Also were the expansion slots are on your computer it uses the little blocking shields so you don't have a hole. Make sure there not touching the board that can also make random re-boots like its done to my PC .


----------



## Myzury (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*



Mustang64 said:


> Ill just post a little input for you, I had random reboots like this on my desktop about 2 years ago. The issue turned out to be a short was happening though my USB slots. Also the I/O panel would hit the board sometime. So I would advise you to inspect your I/O shield panel to make sure its not shorting out your cpu Randomly. Also were the expansion slots are on your computer it uses the little blocking shields so you don't have a hole. Make sure there not touching the board that can also make random re-boots like its done to my PC .


looks like that is a main issue sometimes. also u do remeber that happend in class for ur computer


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I will check that as well. Does mean i need to unscrew 8 screws but it's fun.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Applying thermal paste properly for AMD: Arctic Silver, Inc. - AMD® Application Methods


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I have just bought a new motherboard and it will be delivered tommorow with the paste. I also bought a new CPU cooler as one of the connectors is broken on the current one. Tommorow i will install everything and i hope that this will solve the problem.

By the way, i just looked at the i/o panel and it was not secured properly. After properly securing it i got a random reboot straight away and my computer is super slow again. When the processor is under the 60 celsius it works fine but when it goes over that it will run like a snail, is this normal?

I hope my CPU isn't fried. I will just buy a new one then. It's very expensive but the hospital bill for not having a computer this long causing a heart attack and extreme withdrawals would be more expensive (joking).

I have learned alot thanks to you guys, thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Tyree and I said earlier DO NOT USE THE COMPUTER UNTIL YOU GET THERMAL PASTE ON THE CPU AND THE COOLER ON YOU WILL DAMAGE IT.

As to the i/o panel and all your connections check them thoroughly, make sure the cpu power connector is in properly etc etc.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Sorry that i had to use my computer. Before i shut it down it was updating and i got a reboot so i kept the PC off after that. I wanted to see if it would boot normally or if windows was broken again. Before i could shut it off i got a random reboot. It was on for like a minute. I also had to copy something which i was working on to the other computer.

I should not have done it, sorry.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

no need to apologise but remember using it without the paste on risks the cpu dying.


----------



## Mustang64 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Can u re-post here so that we know that your issue is fixed please! Thanks, hope all goes well!


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I did not know that this was that big of a problem. I do not know how my computer worked for so long without paste. It always was like 70C which is quite hot but it worked. I asked at the computer shop if that was a problem and they sayed it was normal. They shouldn't have done that.
Tomorrow i will check to see if my mates computer (from the same shop) also has no paste. That computer also is always around 70+C. The shop is bankrupt so i can't go back to them which sucks. Is it normal for them to forget this?

It's a shame that you can't trust a computer shop in doing it properly.

Thanks in advance.

Edit: @Mustang64
I will.


----------



## Mustang64 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Ok lets say this forgetting to put paste on a computer is a way to "Destroy" on purpose someone's computer. They/ NO COMPUTER shop SHOULD ever forget the paste!!!!
It is not a normal item to do and that could be why there bankrupt just saying XD! (No offence) 
"It's a shame that you can't trust a computer shop in doing it properly."
That's why its better to know how to do it yourself !

As for that sorry they didn't put paste on.

Since they DIDN'T put paste on which I just thought about it could of aslo over heated your CPU and could cause the reboot issue, If it does reboot again with the new motherboard, your cpu is bad which is mostly likely there fault (Note not placing blame but its a valid point to make)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I would guess there is some paste/pad there or the CPU would have cooked long ago.
Is the new CPU cooler an OEM type? Most all come with paste included in the package and some come with a thermal pad pre-applied so no paste need be applied.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Let me just say there are plenty of people out there that can pass the exams to get certified it does not mean they can pass muster as a Tech.
The exams only show you can do or understand what is asked on the day not that you can implement it in the real world, and this business is a continuing learning environment things change fast and you need to keep up, and that is where a lot fall down they learn for the exam day and forget to keep at it.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

There was some stuff on the CPU but it was so little i thought it was dust. It came of so easy that i thought it was dust. It could still be dust. I will check tomorrow on my mate's PC. Am to tired now to check  . I presume that putting so little paste (if it was paste) on the CPU would not be enough. I rubbed it of easily with my finger.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Do computer shops use tricks like this to make people come back for repairs? Just take the paste of and hope their CPU fails so they buy a new one? I read somewhere that some shops use the cheapest cables available and power supplies so that people need to repair more. I know a lot of people can't be trusted in this world the hard way but if this is true it would really be sad how some shops work.

This makes me think of the joke: "What is the difference between a politician and a demon? Nothing, they both lie.

It makes me laugh when i go in to a computer store and i see a beautiful woman standing behind the counter with very, big uhhmm, eyes... When you ask her something she goes to a guy behind the scenes who then answers it and she walks back to me and gives me an answer. When i ask a different question she goes away again for a few seconds and comes back with the most bizar answers. Then, when you ask something again she gets the guy to come out and we can have a nice conversation and she stands next to him nodding like she understand with the eyes of a deer looking in car lights. Wonder how she got her job... Lucky guys! You would have better luck explaining the Darwin theory to a baby!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

No reputable shop would pull a stunt like not using paste.
thermal paste is only used in small amounts using to much is counter productive and can cause the very thing it is meant to help stop.
Shops are a business and are profit driven some more so than others.
If you want a quality build then you learn to do it, that way you choose everything that goes into the rig. If you are interested in learning we have a build section and a build list which has good quality parts that can be configured to suit your needs,we don't get anything from anyone so we have no profit motive, which means the hardware etc recommended is there on merit and nothing else.
not everyone in this industry wants to make a quick buck some of us do this because someone once helped us and we pay it on.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

@joeten

My comment was not directed to you or the other people here in any way, you guys rock! I think it is quite hard for real experts like yourself to hear about these kinds of practices, they give your jobs a bad reputation and that's unacceptable.

I think a good comparison is video games. You give a passionate man 20.000 dollars and he makes an amazing video game like FEZ or Bastion and when you give a company like EA a 10.000.000 minimum game budget they make a game like Battlefield 4 that they had to fix after release with alot of patches. It makes me cringe when i see that. Batman Arkham Origins is the same way. Some people can't even complete the game because of bugs but they are just to busy making rubbish DLC for it. Pathethic if that is how someone runs their company. Sometimes the only original concept games i play are indie games. I would really like to know how a game would be with a 10.000.000 budget from an indie developer. I think they would have enough money for their whole life making games. That's pretty sad. It's all about advertising, no advertising almost always means no sales so only the big company's can afford that which is again, very sad.

These days it isn't how good you are but how loud you are. But in the end they always come running to the real experts!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I did not take it you were making any reference to anyone here,just trying to be as honest about things as I am able.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*



Unknown Ninja said:


> There was some stuff on the CPU but it was so little i thought it was dust. It came of so easy that i thought it was dust. It could still be dust. I will check tomorrow on my mate's PC. Am to tired now to check  . I presume that putting so little paste (if it was paste) on the CPU would not be enough. I rubbed it of easily with my finger.


Thermal paste will be a very thin coating (almost transparent.... depending on the paste type) so that may be what you thought looked like dust. Whenever the bond between the heatsink and CPU is disturbed, (i.e. removing the heatsink to look at the paste) the paste needs to be thoroughly cleaned from both surfaces and a fresh application applied.
If you check your mate's paste, it will be necessary to clean and reapply it also.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*



Unknown Ninja said:


> Do computer shops use tricks like this to make people come back for repairs? Just take the paste of and hope their CPU fails so they buy a new one? I read somewhere that some shops use the cheapest cables available and power supplies so that people need to repair more. I know a lot of people can't be trusted in this world the hard way but if this is true it would really be sad how some shops work.


Like all trades there's excellent, good, bad and lousy, it seems like you found one of the worst extremes. Don't let it put you off repair-shops though, there's always a few at t'other end of the scale and lots in-between - The good ones are a real gem, especially for testing suspected faulty gear or getting special offers :wink:


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

@Tyree

Thanks for the tips. I won't look at it if that is the case. Sorry i removed the coating, it was really thin. There are a lot of traps for newbies like me to fall into. Thank god i have you guys to help.

Can't seem to fall asleep. I am all tense for tomorrow (today). I need to switch a lot of stuff between 2 PC's, hope everything goes well.

I find it really funny when my dog is sitting next to me watching me take everything out of the computer. He sniffs everything that i take out like he is testing it for problems. Very cute.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

More likely he's wondering if the chips are edible.... :grin:


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Good one!

@Tyree

The new CPU cooler = Cooler Master Hyper 412S. It does not come with any paste but i ordered it with it so i can use that.


----------



## Mustang64 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*



Unknown Ninja said:


> @Tyree
> 
> Thanks for the tips. I won't look at it if that is the case. Sorry i removed the coating, it was really thin. There are a lot of traps for newbies like me to fall into. Thank god i have you guys to help.
> 
> ...


 Remember if you need help or advice, comment back here well be more glad to help you !

Also at your comment about, them trying to break computers, not a lot of shops do it I know 2 shops were I live that do it but you can file reports due to there contract has no-discloser forum you sign.... So just watch were you take it 

My own opinion is send it to the company to fix it and/or fix it your self, you have the forum help now !


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

My mates processor had paste on it. It was much thicker then on my motherboard. I have cleaned them both with the special alcohol.

I have still yet to receive my package, hope it comes soon. It is 6PM here.

The other motherboard my friend has looks much nicer for some reason. My motherboard has a weird stain on the battery compared to my mates one.

It was also secured like a brick. I thought i left a screw in but that was not the case. After som wiggling it came of.

Everything is ready. My surgeon gloves are ready. I practiced with Surgeon simulator  .


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

A stain on the CMOS battery shouldn't be a problem but removing the battery and insuring nothing is on the contacts, and even replacing the battery, would be a good idea.


----------



## Stas724 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

@Unknown Ninja

Hey man I had this SAME exact problem with my x58 SLI 3 Motherboard with a i7 990x. It would randomly restart and just a bunch of B.S

but I managed to fix this problem.

This problem (FOR ME) was 3 things.....

-PSU
-RAM
-STOCK HEATSINK


What I recommend you do is get a 800W PSU
Replace your current ram to something that you know that WORKS 100%
If you are using a STOCK heatsink on a i7 SHAME on YOU!!!!!! I learned my lesson lol
If you can not afford a H60 or H80 please remove your overclock and reset your BIOS to normal and flash your BIOS.

I will promise you 9/10 this will solve your problem!


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I can't fit my cpu in the socket... The 2 openings are above the slots on the CPU. Did i buy the wrong motherboard?

Motherboard = Asrock Z87 Extreme4
CPU = Intel i7 2600

It is socket 1155 and the motherboard has socket 1150. I did not know there where different sockets :angry:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

yes you have the wrong cpu for that board or wrong board for that cpc depending on how you look at it.

There are lots of different sockets but the most common intel ones these days are 1155, 1150.

Your board is an 1150 socket so will only fit 1150 CPUs you should have board a z77 board. Return it as usually you can do this and buy a better brand of motherboard such as Asus or gigabyte


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

The shop where i always buy are very good with customers so no worries there. The have only MSI, Asus and Asrock. The Asus one (Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe) is 150 euro (200 dollars). That is a lot of money but if you advise me that one i will buy it.

There is a logo of award winner by the MSI Z77A-G43, this one costs only 88 euro (120 dollars). Is it a lie that that motherboard is a good one?
​


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

imo its a million times better than any asrock board.

In my opinion this how I rate mobo manufacturers

1.asus
2.Gigabyte
3.Evga
4.Msi
5.Asrock

then there are others which shouldn't be mentioned.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

why not buy online you should get better deals


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I buy online. In The Netherlands these things are a lot more expensive because of lousy taxes and we have everything later then other places. I will check if it is cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I will buy the asus. Thanks for the information. The shop i use is the cheapest one.

Edit: The asus one has only 2 RAM slots. That is a dealbreaker for me because i have 4 slots. Shouls i buy the MSI one or a different one from another shop?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

trust me I live in the UK we pay more than you do. a company I use ships to the netherlands all though I dont know what the shipping charge is.

checkout Overclockers UK - Computer components, hardware & gaming PC


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I thought you said that i should buy online because those deals are better. I buy online so i don't understand this comment, that's why i said everything is more expensive here.

I always import video games and comics from the UK, way cheaper then here.

I don't know what to do now.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

When you said shop I thought you meant a shop in your town. buying online is always better.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Buying from a real shop is very risky. You know what you buy and because a product can be different then expected when buying online there is a 14 days return law here.

Is the Asus P8Z77-M Mainboard any good?

I have an hour to buy one from the online shop or else i have to wait another day. They only have MSI and Asrock and an Asus one with 2 RAM slots which is not enough. I can buy somewhere else but that will take 3 days minimum.

Is it better to wait longer and buy an Asus card or should i buy the MSI one?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

yes its a great board, remember it is a mini itx board so its very small so you need to make sure your case can have a small board.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

It looks like the same size as the one i have now. The new Asrock one is very big but it did fit.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

what case do you have and i will tell you if it will fit ok


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Coolmaster Sileo 500.

ATX / Micro-ATX i found. It should work.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

yes it will fit no problem.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

This really is a problem. It will take till next week till i have it. My roommate has his PC back so i can't use that one anymore. My computer is my life. I am handicapped and my computer is my only activity.

I don't know what to do now. What is your advice?

Edit: I maybe have a solution. I will buy the Asus motherboard.

Maybe a stupid question but why is Asus so much better?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Do you have a smart phone,tablet or some other older tech you could use for now


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I don't have a smart phone. I have no friends so i have no use for a phone (that sounds pathetic). I don't have a tablet as well.

I got an idea of a solution. Hope my roommate is in a good mood...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*



Unknown Ninja said:


> Maybe a stupid question but why is Asus so much better?


Asus & Gigabyte are good quality, reliable and have good support.
That's why we use/recommend them.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Ok, good to know for future purchases.

Thanks for all the help again guys. Don't hope you are getting sick of my clumsiness?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

We're more than happy to assist you until the problem is resolved.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Keep us posted on how things are progressing,and you have more friends than you think your part of TSF and we are here to help, we also have non tech areas you can post threads in, look in the offline section, that is just one place you can have a conversation out with computer related questions.Do a little exploring here.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Thanks for your kind words.

I had something strange happen. I put my roommates motherboard in my computer to see if problems persist. It runs like an athlete. I put paste on the processor and it worked. Only 1 strange thing happened: I was in the BIOS screen and it said my Temperature was 92C. When using speedfan it says, 40C. I know speedfan is not for measuring temperature but the processor can never be 92C in a few seconds after booting. Any thoughts on this matter?

Also, when i switch my motherboard, do i need to install windows or do i just need to boot from the correct HDD?

Edit: Worth a mention: "I love my roommate!". To be honest, it's not my roommate but my moms PC :uhoh::hide: Roommate sounds so much less nerdy...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Try using hardware monitor rather than speed fan,HWMonitor CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I installed that program and my CPU is 41C and i am doing some copying and stuff. Weird that i got 92C in the BIOS.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Re check the bios


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I will but i am backing up my files which takes like an hour. After that i will look to see if it has changed.

I get 3 different Temperature readings for the CPU, is that normal? Maybe the BIOS adds them up?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

No that is not normal,time to stop using the pc before it fails,I am not certain what is going on but this is not normal.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

When i got in the BIOS it showed 60C and in like 20 seconds it went up to 90C. When starting up and going to CPUID, it starts at 65C and goes to 40C in like a minute. It only gets hot when entering the BIOS. What does that mean? It keeps getting hotter and hotter in the BIOS.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*


```
[url=http://superuser.com/questions/446735/cpu-temp-very-hot-in-bios-but-okay-in-realtemp-speedfan]motherboard - CPU temp very hot in BIOS but okay in RealTemp/Speedfan - Super User[/url]
```
I found this topic that has the same problem. They say that it is normal. What do you think?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

If that article is factual, I would recommend contacting Intel about the Mobo.


----------



## xXmkultranitXx (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Exactly as Myzury said, we are using this forum! Great and very helpful stuff by the way!! Also, UnknownNinja, if and when you re-install windows, that is to say if you buy a new motherboard.. Get the manufacturer's software for your hard disks, wipe them clean (Low-Level format) and then re-install windows. I have found that even though it is a fresh install it helps system performance, also defragment your disks regularly ( about every week) I'd recomend Defraggler (Priform product) I use it a lot! Also, CCLeaner couldn't hurt. (Both are free software by the way). CCLeaner will help you clean out the garbage ( un used files) left behind in your temp storage, also it comes with a built in registry optimizer really nice of them! Defraggler the name says it all. Also you might try the built in Microsoft Disk Clean-Up utility. I use all of these softwares in unison and my 7 year old desk top still runs like a champ!


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Is it necessary to reinstall windows when switching motherboards?

I will try to see how i can contact Intel. Haven't a clue how to at this moment. Hope it won't take ages to get a response.

I checked RealTemp and Prime95 and my CPU is under full load when in the BIOS. It is only one core that is getting hot though, the rest gets somewhat hotter but not nearly as high as the other one. Before all this happened, even when i got this computer, it was always hot in the BIOS. Since i updated the BIOS it went to 92C or higher, before it did not go that high (74C) which is quite weird. I told the computer shop where i bought the PC and they said it was completely normal. But i have more faith in you guys than in those guys.

The computer doesn't reboot anymore and it works great. I think the problem was the motherboard. When my motherboard gets here (monday i think) i will put everything back in my Moms PC and then put the new motherboard in my computer with the new heatsink and fan. Hope the problems are solved.

It was a big journey. I learned a lot. Maybe this was meant to be because i do now know so much more and can repair my own computer if it comes to it. I checked everything myself and next time something happens i know what to do which is awesome!

Can't thank everybody enough!

I will keep updating this topic when i get new information. I can use my Moms PC now for the few days i need to wait. She is an angel! She had an old computer she could use. Weird thing is, that computer is like 8+ years old and runs like a train. Things where made so much better back then.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Reinstalling the OS is required if the replacement Mobo is not identical to the previous Mobo.

Intel Customer Support: Intel Customer Support

Using Registry cleaners is not recommended.


----------



## xXmkultranitXx (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Really? <---The registry cleaner, it usually helps me xD. Odd. Well just a question Tyree what should I use instead? Also, as Tyree said you must re-install your OS only because your drivers from your previous OS install will not match the new hardware on the replacement motherboard, I.E. HDD controllers, audio, USB buses and enumerators. The list could go on for sure. But honestly these guys and gals here are pro's listen to them. Honestly, I am good but not great and I learn something new everyday!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

The reason we do not recommend reg cleaners is simply that they can remove required entries when dormant ie not in use, this can affect programs that share a resource, and can bork your system in the worst case.


----------



## xXmkultranitXx (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Woah. I didn't know that. Thanks for informing me!


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Ccleaner has made my windows go nuts a few times in the past. I don't use it anymore. It also removed some software that it thought was not used much. It also deleted some .cbr comic scans i had on my HDD once. My mom keeps using it and swearing by it and i can tell her a hundred times but she keeps using it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

The Temp file cleaning part is ok you need to stop the reg cleaner in the settings and always read through what it reports so you can be sure of what your removing.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I use CCleaner on all my PC's and install it on every PC I sell. Never had any issues with it except the updates that want to install toolbars and other junk.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*



Tyree said:


> I use CCleaner on all my PC's and install it on every PC I sell. Never had any issues with it except the updates that want to install toolbars and other junk.


This


----------



## xXmkultranitXx (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

That's odd Tyree, I never get prompts for toolbars (annoying little pests.) But the updates I religiously install.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Depends where you get the updates.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

During install CC will prompt for toolbar/s etc but it's easy enough to deselect it but as Tyree said it is annoying. Also if you are too quick during install you may miss when it asks if you want it to "dial home" and update be sure to uncheck that box. Personally I use Ccleaner slim. 

Regarding the registry cleaner while it's true most times it may work fine, there will be times (rare but important) that it will destroy entries you didn't want to destroy that you may actually need. I believe that's what others above are getting at.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Overall simple solution to avoid any possible problems, do not use Registry cleaner apps. :smile:


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Exactly, and actually since Vista and onward to W7-W8 they aren't even needed.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

I have put both computers back together. All works but i have 1 problem: I can't activate windows 7. I get error code: 0xC004C008 which means i have installed windows 7 on multiple computers. On my moms PC i get the same thing.

Both versions are original with the original DVD. I switched the codes to check but still wont accept.

How can i solve this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

You need to speak to microsoft Windows 7 activation error: 0xC004C008


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Do i need to buy a new key just because i changed my motherboard? That would be outrageous!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Yes you would that constitutes a new computer unless it is the same model motherboard


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

When a motherboard fails you can get a new key through Microsoft. It technically is a new PC but i had to change it because the old one was broken and not in use anymore. They asked me how many PC i am using this Windows on and i said 1 and it was okay. I think they disabled the other entry now or something. I got a new key so i am happy. Both computers are now activated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Good to hear it I have heard of them doing it but not in every case, which is why I told you to speak to them but I could not say they would


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Everything is finished now. It was a long day...

The new motherboard works great and the new fan is also quite a contraption. It took me more then an hour to build it. It was like a Lego build  . My computer will not get hotter then 30C now in idle.

I have exchanged my case with my moms case. My PC is now working like it should without problems. If my moms PC shows random reboots then it must be the case, i checked everything else. I also checked the case so let's hope it will stay on the next week or so.

Thanks for all the help guys. I am very proud of myself for doing all this without any knowledge of computers before this problem. Now i know a lot more. Thanks again for all the help!

I will keep updating this over the next few weeks with the results.

I didn't forget to thank you guys or did i


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Your welcome you did well, it seems daunting at first but once you start it can become quite a passion.Keep up the good work.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Congratulations on your 1st build UN, it's a great feeling when you press the button and see the screen light up like it should, isn't it? :grin:


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*

Yes, it felt very good.

Both computer are running great. No random reboots yet.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random Reboots on my PC*



Unknown Ninja said:


> When a motherboard fails you can get a new key through Microsoft. It technically is a new PC but i had to change it because the old one was broken and not in use anymore. They asked me how many PC i am using this Windows on and i said 1 and it was okay. I think they disabled the other entry now or something. I got a new key so i am happy. Both computers are now activated.


A retail version of Windows can be activated several times "if" it's only being used on one PC at a time.
Glad it has worked out........enjoy.


----------



## Unknown Ninja (Mar 5, 2014)

Both computers work great. No random reboots. I think we can assume that the motherboard was the cause for the problems.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Good to hear :thumb:


----------

